# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  προς αναζήτηση πυκνωτή.

## sotiris12

Παιδιά γεία σας και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε μιας και δέν έχω ξαναποστάρει φέτος.Έκανα μια μα@#κία και στην κεραία του φορήτού μου ασύρματου διέλυσα (μην ρωτήσετε γιατί) το πυκνωτάκι (φακή) και δεν ξέρω τα χαρακτηριστικά του.Κάτι? Κάποιος?

----------


## lepouras

ήταν αυτή η μισό μέτρο με το πηνίο στην βάση? α μάλλον την άλλη που είναι 3 εκατοστά θα λες.

----------


## marioland

Ψιλες ή χονδρές φακές ?   :Rolleyes: 


Υπαρχουν αρκετα ειδη

----------


## sotiris12

> ήταν αυτή η μισό μέτρο με το πηνίο στην βάση? α μάλλον την άλλη που είναι 3 εκατοστά θα λες.




728381241_929.jpgΑυτή.Χωρίς πυκνωτή θα έχω θέμα στην εκπομπή εε?

----------


## lepouras

ο πυκνωτής αυτός νομίζω είναι για την προσαρμογή της κεραίας από τα VHF στα UHF(ή το ανάποδο). καλό είναι να μην κάνεις πειράματα γιατί ίσως να του κάνεις ζημιά. μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιο άλλο κεραιάκι   με  SMA  βύσμα που είναι αυτό που έχεις και ίσως να έχεις και καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. γενικά είναι φθηνά. βέβαια σε σύγκριση με όσα έδωσες εσύ για το φορητάκι σου μπορεί να σου φανούν πολλά.

----------


## sotiris12

Μιάς και είναι εφεδρικό αυτό το φορητό καλό θα ήταν να μην πειραματιστώ καλά λες. (Kenwood TH-F7 το κύριο).Απλά είπα να την φτιάξω ετσι να υπάρχει.Έχω και άλλες κεραίες και η αλήθεια είναι πως η εργοστασιακή είναι για τα μπάζα.

----------

